# New Boonie Hat Design



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2012)

The first pic shows 550 all the way up, the second shows it 1" up, the final design is halfway up, but I don't have pics yet. There is a pocket inside at the top. Wanted to make something you could really get some foliage or burlap into.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the final product. This one's mine, the rest don't have velcro on the sides, just top and back.




Got an invite to the range so show off some gear to SF tomorrow so we'll hand out a few. 
What do you think of the design? Plenty of places to attach foliage, burlap, or whatever you want, nice large vents to keep your noggin cool, loop velcro on top and back, removable chinstrap, and a pocket inside the top.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 30, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

You might find Tan 499 thread a better match for MC fabric.  I use 498 personally.

Did you consider making the entire top mesh since its intended to be scrimmed up?


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> You might find Tan 499 thread a better match for MC fabric. I use 498 personally.
> 
> Did you consider making the entire top mesh since its intended to be scrimmed up?


 
There's a pocket inside the top so the mesh won't work unless I make them without. I'm a little thin on hair up there so I need the coverage of the NyCo. I have some Tan 499 Thread, I'll send it over to the shop for the next run.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm as bald as a hot chicks vaginn mate.  Just with scrimmed up hats I found the mesh in the top helped me vent heat a bit more.  Just make the pocket out of mesh as well ;)


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 31, 2012)

RECCE Boonie - make one with a smaller brim for those of us that dont like the larger brims.

Other than that I like it.


----------



## Brill (Aug 31, 2012)

I just showed this to the guys and they're will to put four of them through the ringer if you'd like field testing.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 1, 2012)

I like it. Is the 550 a single running piece, or a few shorter ones?

RF 1





lrs143 said:


> Here's the final product. This one's mine, the rest don't have velcro on the sides, just top and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 2, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> RECCE Boonie - make one with a smaller brim for those of us that dont like the larger brims. Other than that I like it.


I make it with a 2 1/8" brim too.



lindy said:


> I just showed this to the guys and they're will to put four of them through the ringer if you'd like field testing.


I gave away 7 to the 5th SF guys I shot with on Friday.



Red Flag 1 said:


> I like it. Is the 550 a single running piece, or a few shorter ones? RF 1


It's one piece around the brim, but the piece on the top it seperate.


----------



## digrar (Sep 2, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I like it. Is the 550 a single running piece, or a few shorter ones?
> 
> RF 1


 
Thinking about the ability to unpick it and have a fair length of cord if you find yourself in a tight spot?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 2, 2012)

Is the 550 gutted?  You may want to rethink it if that's the case...

Agree with the more venting, mesh pocket and smaller brim.  You dould do a version with a wire brim ring so it can be formed for the mission or a guy's personal taste.


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate to add my voice with yet another suggestion, but I think a civilian model would do well: No 550, no velcro, and a little more mesh at the top. That would probably save you a little time and money too. :)


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I hate to add my voice with yet another suggestion, but I think a *ghey contractor* model would do well: No 550, no velcro, and a little more mesh at the top. That would probably save you a little time and money too.


 
Fixed it for ya.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 2, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Got Fixed for ya.


 
Yeah, I did that and fixed it for ya....


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2012)

Haters gonna' hate...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 2, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I hate to add my voice with yet another suggestion, but I think a civilian model would do well: No 550, no velcro, and a little more mesh at the top. That would probably save you a little time and money too.


 
And an IR American flag on the front, big as fake titties!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 2, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I hate to add my voice with yet another suggestion, but I think a civilian model would do well: No 550, no velcro, and a little more mesh at the top. That would probably save you a little time and money too.


No velcro??  How are you going to attach the subdued American flag!?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 2, 2012)

digrar said:


> Thinking about the ability to unpick it and have a fair length of cord if you find yourself in a tight spot?


Single running line offers more flexibility, for any situation. Easier to snug line up around tied on stuff; and, as you noted, a little extra line if needed.

RF 1


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2012)

If it were ever going to be used in a bush/jungle environment i'd loose the velcro and the mesh, take out the internal pocket to cool it. 

Shorter brim


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have another version that I'll be releasing soon, and now I'll add one more version for pardus & co... the ultra lightweight, ultra ventilated, ultra stripped down boonie.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think I'll just say 10% off for you ShadowSpear types. The current price for the version shown above is $34.99, so *$31.50*. The lighter pardus version will be $29.99, so *$26.99*. Shoot me a PM we'll make it happen. I'll do this until the end of the day on the 5th of this month. We're already making them in bulk so the lighter version can be worked in immedietly.


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> I have another version that I'll be releasing soon, and now I'll add one more version for pardus & co... the ultra lightweight, ultra ventilated, ultra stripped down boonie.


 
What does ultra ventilated mean for the design of the hat? It does have the tighter/shorter 55o on the sides for foliage?  I despise the big loops on the issue boonie.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 4, 2012)

The Boonie has to have some sort of ventilation. I'll keep the 550 the way it is. I've never been a fan of the webbing loops around the bottom of the dome on the issue hats either. These are all made by hand but the mother of a Soldier wounded in Iraq. The fact that she makes them by hand means we can do some customization. If someone wants no vents, or no 550, or 550 with inner strands intact, etc... we can do that.


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2012)

You will keep the ventilation the same as well then?


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 4, 2012)

pardus said:


> You will keep the ventilation the same as well then?


What kind of, or would you eliminate vents on your dream boonie? We'll make it happen.


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 4, 2012)

Uck........... well one thing for certain,  during the Viet-Nam War people knew how to wear boonie hats.    Today they just flop them on their heads?   What happened.   We would form them and shape them so they were uber-cool.    Kids these days!


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> What kind of, or would you eliminate vents on your dream boonie? We'll make it happen.


 
I really wasn't trying to get you to change your design. This is the style I have worn and like...


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 4, 2012)

You didn't change it, you opened it up for more options. I'll do that one and call it the Col. Mike Kirby.
You know Friday when I met with the guys from 5th Group and gave them some Boonies, they loved all the features, but what they liked the most was that they could put their glasses up top and feed the earpieces through the loops and keep them from falling off.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 5, 2012)

pardus said:


> I really wasn't trying to get you to change your design. This is the style I have worn and like...
> 
> View attachment 6698
> 
> ...


 
I prefer the look of the wider U.S. style brim to the shorter British style brim.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've learned that I can't please everyone with one design, so I please everyone with options. 2 1/2" or 2 1/8" brim.

Oh, and if there's any takers on the sale price, it's gonna end in about two and a half hours.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a limited number of AOR 2 Boonies in stock if anyone wants one. 




Shoot me your size if interested and I'll check. $49.99 - the 10% ShadowSpear member discount = $44.99


----------



## Brooklynben (Jun 12, 2013)

Any plans for a Coyote tan or CB model in the future?


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep, just trying to get on top of the ABD/SERE, Multicam, and Woodland Camo, and AOR 1 I need for inventory. I could probably get another run started early next month with some coyote in it. Doing a few Kryptek Mandrakes right now too for special orders.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jun 12, 2013)

Cool.  No rush.  Kryptek Nomad, US4CES Arid, would be highly welcomed, but just about any other desert CADPAT would work just as well, (if that helps at).   If you're willing, I'd pay extra for a wired edged brim.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 12, 2013)

Brooklynben said:


> Cool. No rush. Kryptek Nomad, US4CES Arid, would be highly welcomed, but just about any other desert CADPAT would work just as well, (if that helps at). If you're willing, I'd pay extra for a wired edged brim.


I had one with a piano wire in the brim, but it's long gone and the factory I'm using now can't slow down for one-offs. I'll post up what I have once I sort it out and fill existing orders.


----------



## pat4668 (Jun 11, 2014)

How can I order one of these in size 7 3/4






lrs143 said:


> You didn't change it, you opened it up for more options. I'll do that one and call it the Col. Mike Kirby.
> You know Friday when I met with the guys from 5th Group and gave them some Boonies, they loved all the features, but what they liked the most was that they could put their glasses up top and feed the earpieces through the loops and keep them from falling off.


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2014)

pat4668 said:


> How can I order one of these in size 7 3/4


 
Per the Site Rules you need to post an Introduction.


----------



## HAMMER11 (Jun 11, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> I had one with a piano wire in the brim, but it's long gone and the factory I'm using now can't slow down for one-offs. I'll post up what I have once I sort it out and fill existing orders.



I can see you have never worn one in the jungle.  Way too much on the hat;  brim is too wide . no ventilation, will catch on anything you have to crawl thru. However, what the f*** do I know.


----------



## pardus (Jun 12, 2014)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> I prefer the look of the wider U.S. style brim to the shorter British style brim.



The "look" is meaningless. The practicality to the fighting man is everything. The short brim is there for a reason in a bush/jungle environment.


----------



## pat4668 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not military more like civilian with police training and got into the private security back in 04


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2014)

pat4668 said:


> I'm not military more like civilian with police training and got into the private security back in 04


Pat, let me help you out, before someone else helps you "out".

Start here
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/


----------



## HAMMER11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Pat, let me help you out, before someone else helps you "out".
> 
> Start here
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/



pat4668..I can only say we (SOG) would have used your hats as ruck padding..they would not have been on our heads in the jungles of Laos and Cambodia.


----------



## AWP (Jun 12, 2014)

pat4668 said:


> I'm not military more like civilian with police training and got into the private security back in 04


 
Per the Site Rules, post an Introduction. This should be your next post.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 12, 2014)

HAMMER11 said:


> pat4668..I can only say we (SOG) would have used your hats as ruck padding..they would not have been on our heads in the jungles of Laos and Cambodia.


???

I thought lrs143 was making the hats?
Did I miss something?


----------



## HAMMER11 (Jun 12, 2014)

No you did not miss anything; I did, however, my statement stands.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, I don't sew them personally, but it is my company that manufactures these.
Our boonie has been accepted by active SOF on a large scale so apparently they see the design and functionality.
And no, I have not worked in the jungle, but I have done my time in some ugly shit. If we find ourselves in Laos or Cambodia I'll make a version without the 550.


----------



## HAMMER11 (Jun 19, 2014)

Never said you had not been in the shit, just said you had not been in the jungle, although I wish you had been with us.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well hot damn! I wish I would've been too, but I was prolly still wearing diapers.
I have been in pretty thick stuff, but nothing that fits into the jungle category. Went through some reeds once that were so thick we had to knock them over and climb over them. That literally put us about 4' off the ground.


----------



## HAMMER11 (Jun 19, 2014)

I hated the elephant grass; sharp as razor blades and would survive a napalm attack.  Charlie knew how to "run" through the crap without leaving a trail you could actually follow.
Triple canopy jungle is a real Adrenalin booster too,  especially when you were attempting to be extracted and the 34 could not get a penatrator down through the canopy.


----------



## lrs143 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of Kryptek personally, but this hat looks really f'n good.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 12, 2015)

Very similar to the hats we wore. Marine boonies _did_ have the wider brim; Army SF had the smaller brim. Unlike regular infantry units, we never wore helmets. Too hot, too heavy and comfort and function outweighed the risk. This was mine:







Teammates John Shockley and Stretch Stravaaldsen, contact, Feb 1971





Shockley on the 79 has the standard-issue boonie. At some point, however, the short-brim version started making the rounds through our unit and some of the guys prefered them.

R.J. Carrier and Frenchy Pellitier at LZ Baldy





I like your design. I'm not sure I'd want the strings in the jungle, as the vegetation tends to "grab" at things like radio antennas, gear straps, etc...but being able to add foliage to the hat would be very functional in broken or more open terrain like bush, woodlands, grassy plains and hills.


----------



## Brill (Mar 12, 2015)

No helmet AND no glow belt? Rebel!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 13, 2015)

lindy said:


> No helmet AND no glow belt? Rebel!


 
^^  I feel so cheated having missed the "glow belt era." Does lighting a cigarette under a poncho while in an ambush site count for anything?


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> ^^  I feel so cheated having missed the "glow belt era." Does lighting a cigarette under a poncho while in an ambush site count for anything?



I would've kicked you ass for doing that!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> I would've kicked you ass for doing that!


 
Deservedly so,  but in truth, a not uncommon practice among the old hands in low-threat sites, and passed down to astonished FNGs. Never, of course, in the "hairer" parts of your AO. Like our fathers before us, we were a generation of nicotine addicts. You could look at a man's hands and tell if he spent a lot of time outside the wire because his palms were indelibly stained a yellowish-brown from cupping a cigarette completely in his palms, just the filter protruding from between his thumbs. It burned the shit out of your hands when you took a drag, but one got accustomed to the pain. When you lived out there, all the time, as we did, you _knew--_you just _knew_--when it was safe to bend the rules and when it wasn't. Despite a few heretical breaches of the operational bible, we were pretty good at finding and killing the enemy. Sorry for the hijack, Pardus, just a bit of VN war trivia.


----------



## Kettenhund (Apr 22, 2015)

Iris143,

Do you have a website for your product?  I'm a huge fan of quality covers due to my fair hair and complexion!  I really favor a "boonie" during the warm weather and my woodland camo boonie has seen better days!


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 23, 2015)

We don't have any in stock right now so it could be up to 3 weeks before we can ship. They're not listed now due to no stock. If you want to pre order one email us through the site and we can help.
www.specopshop.com


----------

